# I need advice on saute/frying pans



## In The Sticks (May 4, 2020)

It's time to replace the 2 non-stick pans that I have, and am overwhelmed by choice.
I'm looking for an 8" one and a 10" one so I can re-purpose the existing lids (hopefully they'll be close enough.)

I have cast iron pans, and use the non-stick for making sauces, rice, poached eggs, etc.

My existing ones are from a JC Penney set.  They're just old and beat.







I cannot find these as separate items on Penney's website; otherwise, I'd just do a direct replacement. 

I've been on Amazon's website and am overwhelmed by choice.

Do you have a favorite brand?  A favorite material?


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

if you're gonna go non-stick get the best you can afford. also look at customer reviews before purchasing. crappy non-stick won't last you long. you want durability. and use plastic utensils in them so you don't scrape the non-stick material. in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Mister E (May 4, 2020)

Ditto to MarciKs post


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

I have a set of ceramic nonstick that are the Williams-Sonoma store brand; I have had them 4 or 5 years and they are holding up well.   I can't find them on the WS website but there are plenty of others to choose.  This is a great deal on Calphalon...  https://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/calphalon-elite-slide-nonstick-fry-pan-set/?pkey=s|nonstick saute pan|137

Cooks Illustrated (America's Test Kitchen) "best" rated non-stick is OXO.   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...be-20&linkId=50971b69b0465660e8a441df351e64a1 Most nonstick cookware has a limited lifespan so they seldom recommend an "elite" brand (All-Clad) as a best buy.

Last year the CI (America's Test Kitchen) winner was T-fal.   These are high-rated on Amazon...  https://www.amazon.com/T-fal-Ultimate-Anodized-Resistant-Thermo-Spot/dp/B07H18G2P4/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1GVK7I38MBND8&dchild=1&keywords=t-fal+nonstick+frying+pans&qid=1588659464&s=home-garden&sprefix=t-fal,garden,195&sr=1-2


----------



## Pinky (May 5, 2020)

My sister gave us 2 frying pans that are the best we've ever had. Zwilling Henckel's, made in Italy. Better than the best T-Fal pans we used to have.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My sister gave us 2 frying pans that are the best we've ever had. Zwilling Henckel's, made in Italy. Better than the best T-Fal pans we used to have.


I have Henckels kitchen knives; they were made in Germany.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 5, 2020)

Here is one that is good on the JC Penney website:
Ceramic fry pan

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/chantal-...ridView=medium&urlState=product_type=cookware


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

I like stainless steel for carmelizing, it just works better than the non stick. Buy the best you can afford.

Also have a non stick T-fall with two small handles instead of the one long handle as it takes up less room. 

I also have a set of Lagostina cookware in stainless, it's over thirty years old and good as new.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

As a gourmet vegan chef, I strongly recommend buying the best stainless steel pots and pans you can afford. With no offense intended, every single non-stick pan I've ever tried has been garbage. I'm also extremely suspicious of the no danger claims for all of the chemical crap in those non-stick coatings. 

If money is a matter of consideration, hit your local restaurant supply house, and stock up on inexpensive carbon steel pans. They have a learning curve (as do ss pans), to be sure, but once you know what you're doing, you'll be fine. They're used in many of the finer restaurants, worldwide.


----------



## Pinky (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have Henckels kitchen knives; they were made in Germany.


We also have Henckels knives made in Germany. I believe Italy bought them out.


----------



## gennie (May 5, 2020)

Mine are ancient and still work well so can't give advice but love pans with metal handles that can be popped into oven for quick browning or warming.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

I don't know much about Sam's club products but a co-worker got some really nice knives out there. Maybe you check and see what they have for non-stick.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.  Between what the internet has done to brick & mortar stores and the virus, there's no place for me to go to touch & feel.

Like most people here, my knives are all Henkels, Wüstof and Sabatier.  I didn't know that Henkels had been bought out by an Italian company.  The zwilling.com website shows the international line as being Made in Spain and others being made in China (as one of mine is).  I've had my knives for a very long time, so that Made in China thing is not a recent development.  Who knew?

Lee, it's funny you should mention caramelizing.  The pans were already getting a little dull, and when I reduced a balsamic butter syrup the other night, I pretty much destroyed the smaller one with the sugars.  (The sauce was delicious.)  That's what got me started on this quest.  I looked up Langostino and the stuff's now made in China (with the possible exception of Opera, their top line.)  An internet chef and product reviewer posted a scathing open letter to them about this in 2017. Apparently Le Creuset is also Made in China. None of these manufacturers are making this point clear on their web sites. Just putting this out there as an FYI to others. Nothing is as it used to be, huh?

treeguy: I came here to get opinions after putzing around on Amazon's website and saw a German Ozeri "Earth Stone" pan at a hefty price.  The coating is "stone-derived" and "eco-friendly."  One of the reviewers emailed the company regarding the nature of the coating, and there's some amount of tap-dancing around the true nature of the coating: "_Free of APEO, GenX, PFBS, PFOS, PFOA, and the lesser known chemicals NMP and NEP._" Gee, they have all the bases covered, huh?  Nope.  When asked the direct question about a specific Teflon chemical: "_Unfortunately, this specific pan is not PTFE free. However, we do ensure that the pans are safe and won't run the risk of harming the customer_."  They then go on to discuss the typical temperature most foods are cooked at relative to the "harmful gases released" threshold, as though you'll never accidentally overheat the pan.  "Earth Stone," indeed.

I appreciate all the input and product links.  Time to go on the web and see what I can find.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

I own All-Clad stainless, LeCreuset cast iron, and a couple of good quality non-stick pans from Williams-Sonoma.  Every well-equipped kitchen needs at least one nonstick skillet.   The newer nonstick surfaces are not dangerous or toxic as some were in the past.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We also have Henckels knives made in Germany. I believe Italy bought them out.


Italy did not buy them out; they are based in Solingen, Germany.   They have manufacturing facilities in several countries, however.  (And I don't know anything about their cookware but I'm sure it's great quality, just as their knives are.)   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwilling_J._A._Henckels


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

Since this is sort of on the same topic, I am wondering if anyone else makes use of parchment paper to get around the sticking problem.

I have a good heavy duty stainless roasting pan. I line it with parchment,  cut a whole chicken in half, surround it with oiled potatoes, and during the last half hour of baking baste it with barbq or honey sauce and No Sticking....and easy cleanup too.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I own All-Clad stainless, LeCreuset cast iron, and a couple of good quality non-stick pans from Williams-Sonoma.  Every well-equipped kitchen needs at least one nonstick skillet.   The newer nonstick surfaces are not dangerous or toxic as some were in the past.


So you find that stainless does not cover all your needs?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Since this is sort of on the same topic, I am wondering if anyone else makes use of parchment paper to get around the sticking problem.
> 
> I have a good heavy duty stainless roasting pan. I line it with parchment,  cut a whole chicken in half, surround it with oiled potatoes, and during the last half hour of baking baste it with barbq or honey sauce and No Sticking....and easy cleanup too.


I use parchment paper when I bake cookies or other things on a baking sheet.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> So you find that stainless does not cover all your needs?


I use my stainless 95% of the time, but if I want to scramble an egg with cheese, the nonstick comes out.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Since this is sort of on the same topic, I am wondering if anyone else makes use of parchment paper to get around the sticking problem.
> 
> I have a good heavy duty stainless roasting pan. I line it with parchment,  cut a whole chicken in half, surround it with oiled potatoes, and during the last half hour of baking baste it with barbq or honey sauce and No Sticking....and easy cleanup too.


I've never used parchment for roasting meats (no reason, just never thought of it), but I use it for baking all the time.  I assume you could pull the parchment out after roasting a chicken and still make gravy with the drippings.

When I bake Italian bread, I make the loaves and put them on parchment for the final rise (I lay them in a French bread loaf pan to hole their shape during this last rise.)






The paper makes them easy to transfer off the pan and onto the stone in the oven...no fancy equipment needed.  It also makes it easy to rotate the loaves halfway through the baking process.  The initial bake temp is at 500° and the paper holds up fine.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

For a 12.5" non-stick fry pan, I like the T-Fal fry pan. The year I got it, the non-stick was highly rated by America's Test Kitchens (PBS program).

I think it was under $35.00 on Amazon back then.

T-fal E93808 Professional Nonstick Fry Pan

currently unavailable,  but I'm sure it will re-stock. 

(sorry)

Edit to say, I just realize C'est Moi already mentioned this pan in her post #5!


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Since this is sort of on the same topic, I am wondering if anyone else makes use of parchment paper to get around the sticking problem.
> 
> I have a good heavy duty stainless roasting pan. I line it with parchment,  cut a whole chicken in half, surround it with oiled potatoes, and during the last half hour of baking baste it with barbq or honey sauce and No Sticking....and easy cleanup too.


I use parchment on sheet pans @Lee, when roasting veggies in a single layer.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> For a 12.5" non-stick fry pan, I like the T-Fal fry pan. The year I got it, the non-stick was highly rated by America's Test Kitchens (PBS program).
> 
> I think it was under $35.00 on Amazon back then.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lead.  I'll add it to my list of things to check out.

I've bought some amount of stuff because I saw it on ATK.  Those cheap flexible cutting boards are the BEST!!  4/$10 at Walmart.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I use parchment paper when I bake cookies or other things on a baking sheet.


I never use parchment paper. Insulated cookie sheets.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

I happened to see a review after a year's use on the "Granite Rock" pan:


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I never use parchment paper. Insulated cookie sheets.


I don't have insulated cookie sheets.  ☹   I do have a couple of silicone mats that I use, actually more than parchment paper now that I think about it.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

Never tried those silicone mats for baking.

I have heavy non stick cookie sheets and convection baking so no burnt cookie bottoms


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I never use parchment paper. Insulated cookie sheets.


I just bought some of those, but have yet to try them out.

I only bake cookies around the holidays.  I'm part of a 3 Church Charge (We're so small we share a pastor.  Effectively one congregation split among 3 churches.)  Every Christmas one of the churches puts on a "Cookie Swap."  Those of us who bake make cookies, and everyone helps themselves.  Best buffet ever!!!

Check these out.  I don't usually do store-bought, but I did them because I liked the way they were supposed to look:


*If Stephen King baked Santas*​
Decorating is not my strong suit.  Lord knows how many kids I traumatized with these.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't have insulated cookie sheets.  ☹   I do have a couple of silicone mats that I use, actually more than parchment paper now that I think about it.


From all the other kitchen cooking supplies you have, I know you’ll love insulted baking pans. I’ve had the same two for 28 years now . I’m not fond of silicone since that’s what blew up in the kitchen fire my husband started and I mean it exploded everywhere. The silicone oven mitts turned to a gas and dark liquid . What a mess.  Couldn’t help but breathe it in.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> I happened to see a review after a year's use on the "Granite Rock" pan:


Interesting.  Kinda like that German pan I saw on Amazon...made with rock, PFOA-free, but still contains the PTFE form of Teflon.  I've not researched to see if PTFE is harmful.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I just bought some of those, but have yet to try them out.
> 
> I only bake cookies around the holidays.  I'm part of a 3 Church Charge (We're so small we share a pastor.  Effectively one congregation split among 3 churches.)  Every Christmas one of the churches puts on a "Cookie Swap."  Those of us who bake make cookies, and everyone helps themselves.  Best buffet ever!!!
> 
> ...


They look adorable. A cookie swap sounds like so much fun. You will love insulated baking pans. It lessens the chance of burnt cookies . It gives you more leeway in your baking. I’ve baked gingerbreads every Christmas for decades now and they can burn easily due to the molasses and brown sugar but not with these pans unless of course you forget them in the oven. They do biscottis so week. The only thing I still use parchment paper for are macaroons or meringues. I don’t have many cookie pictures on this phone. Maybe it’s just me who loves them. Lol


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

My artistic skills are the same as my handwriting...horrific.

Those look nice.  I really should bake more often.  I eat store-bought cookies all the time.

My latest Christmas thing has been Spritz cookies.  When my mother passed away I snagged her 1950s Mirro Cookie press.  Everyone likes green Christmas tree cookies with sprinkles!!

Now that I say that, I _did_ try my insulated sheets last year. It was a disaster. In order to get a better Spritz cookie, you freeze the cookie sheets...that way, the dough sticks to them and does not pull away when you lift the press. The insulated sheets trap the air, so when you take them out of the freezer there's frozen condensation on the surface. It did not turn out well at all. I've not tried them for anything else.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Never tried those silicone mats for baking.
> 
> I have heavy non stick cookie sheets and convection baking so no burnt cookie bottoms





Keesha said:


> From all the other kitchen cooking supplies you have, I know you’ll love insulted baking pans. I’ve had the same two for 28 years now . I’m not found of silicone since that’s what blew up in the kitchen fire my husband started and I mean it exploded everywhere. What a mess.  Couldn’t help but breathe it in.



I have the "Silpat" baking mats; I just looked at my Amazon account and I bought them in 2004!   Sheesh; I guess I've gotten my money's worth out of those.   https://www.amazon.com/Silpat-Premi...d=1&keywords=baking+mat&qid=1588709251&sr=8-5

Truth be told, I seldom bake cookies anymore and use my plain baking pans for roasting veggies, etc.   I don't use the silicone mats for that; one less thing to clean up.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have the "Silpat" baking mats; I just looked at my Amazon account and I bought them in 2004!   Sheesh; I guess I've gotten my money's worth out of those.   https://www.amazon.com/Silpat-Premi...d=1&keywords=baking+mat&qid=1588709251&sr=8-5
> 
> Truth be told, I seldom bake cookies anymore and use my plain baking pans for roasting veggies, etc.   I don't use the silicone mats for that; one less thing to clean up.


Your cookie sheet has edging all around it and looks safe enough. These are the silicone oven mitts that caught fire and exploded but truth be told my man turned on the wrong stove burner and the oven mitts were directly on top. Pfft. 
But getting a new kitchen out of the deal.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> My artistic skills are the same as my handwriting...horrific.
> 
> Those look nice.  I really should bake more often.  I eat store-bought cookies all the time.
> 
> ...


Oh! I’ve never placed cookie sheets in the freezer before. That would make sense that they wouldn’t work if there’s cold air between the sheets. Inconsistent heat if frozen first. For the record your decorating doesn’t seem so bad. I thought your cookies looked great. For regular cookies they work really well. Honest.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your cookie sheet has edging all around it and looks safe enough. These are the silicone oven mitts that caught fire and exploded but truth be told my man turned on the wrong stove burner and the oven mitts were directly on top. Pfft.
> But getting a new kitchen out of the deal.
> View attachment 102980



I use Ove-Gloves.  Had them forever.  I just hand-washed them the other day in a canning jar with Dawn...almost like new.  Best thing ever invented.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh! I’ve never placed cookie sheets in the freezer before. That would make sense that they wouldn’t work if there’s cold air between the sheets. Inconsistent heat if frozen first. For the record your decorating doesn’t seem so bad. I thought your cookies looked great. For regular cookies they work really well. Honest.


Thanks.

Actually, I made those for one of our Christmas parties.  The kids liked them fine...that's all that counts.  I've never really tried cookie decorating much, so don't get much practice.  That was homemade icing piped through a plastic baggie with the corner cut off.  It's just _those eyes..._


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your cookie sheet has edging all around it and looks safe enough. These are the silicone oven mitts that caught fire and exploded but truth be told my man turned on the wrong stove burner and the oven mitts were directly on top. Pfft.
> But getting a new kitchen out of the deal.
> View attachment 102980


I had a pair of these, too stiff for my small hands to bend them much. Very thick; very safe but unwieldy. I gave them away.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

@treeguy64 , did you ever get that electric knife sharpener you mentioned quite some time ago?

If so, what's the scoop?  Thanks.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I use Ove-Gloves.  Had them forever.  I just hand-washed them the other day in a canning jar with Dawn...almost like new.  Best thing ever invented.


I have Ove-Gloves, too.  I hardly ever use them; I'm old school and a good ole' pot holders most of the time.   I do like the small silicone "pinch mits" for getting the pan out of my bread machine or Instant Pot.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your cookie sheet has edging all around it and looks safe enough. These are the silicone oven mitts that caught fire and exploded but truth be told my man turned on the wrong stove burner and the oven mitts were directly on top. Pfft.
> But getting a new kitchen out of the deal.
> View attachment 102980


Haha, I can't imagine my husband turning on the stove at all.     I want to see progress pics on the new kitchen!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Haha, I can't imagine my husband turning on the stove at all.     I want to see progress pics on the new kitchen!!


I do, too.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @treeguy64 , did you ever get that electric knife sharpener you mentioned quite some time ago?
> 
> If so, what's the scoop?  Thanks.


I bought an inexpensive, manual sharpener that works unbelievably well.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I bought an inexpensive, manual sharpener that works unbelievably well.
> 
> View attachment 102984


These always seem to do the best job with the least risk of damage.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I bought an inexpensive, manual sharpener that works unbelievably well.
> 
> View attachment 102984


Thanks. I see that little V notch is the same as on my hand held sharpener. I think i'm wearing it out.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

I got 3 of those V-Notch sharpeners on QVC.  They have a lever that suction cups the unit on the counter so you don't have to have your other hand anywhere near the knife.  They work for people like me who don't have knife-sharpening skills needed for using a sharpening stone - getting the right angle, using the right honing oil.
Just remember to rinse off the knife before using it for food.  Sharpening it leaves tiny metal fragments on the knife.


----------

